# Thankyou Texas Some snow pics Horses too



## Royd Wood (Feb 7, 2013)

Huge snowstorm for us tonight and Friday as a big low comes up from Texas - waiting for its arrival is an Alberta cold front mix em together and we get 40cm of snow. Thats better than rain though. Will be filling all the feeders today


----------



## goodolboy (Feb 7, 2013)

I don't remember seeing snow in Texas


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 7, 2013)

Royd.. we Americans are a resistant group...NO METRIC HERE!   so, in "real" measurement terms.... that is only like 16"...... so saying 40cm I think is trying to make it sound like a lot to us south of you!   

For crying out loud... you live in Canada what do you expect!


----------



## goodolboy (Feb 7, 2013)

I thought it was a 1/4" and he was crying about it.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 7, 2013)

Actually the metric system is a MUCH MUCH better way of doing things. It's done in ten's and makes much more sense. I much prefer the metric system and prefer to use it over ours. But I don't like Celsius. I think that was done poorly.

Southern will get mad at me because she likes the American way and doesn't like the metric way. She gets mad at me for using it and saying I prefer it.


----------



## goodolboy (Feb 7, 2013)

Straw, your moving to Canada when?


----------



## Symphony (Feb 7, 2013)

goodolboy said:
			
		

> Straw, your moving to Canada when?


Yes, you secret Canadian.  Boo metric.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 7, 2013)

I'm staying here. Weather is better.  But the metric system is much better and much smarter. Just use it a little. You'll see.


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 7, 2013)

Who measure sh*t in millimeters..seriously Straw... and kilometers...just flippin crazy... oh and kilograms....liters....


HOW UN-AMERICAN can you be?.... at least Royd has an excuse! 

So Straw..when are you moving to a metric land country?    Metric System ...


----------



## Remuda1 (Feb 7, 2013)

Royd Wood said:
			
		

> Huge snowstorm for us tonight and Friday as a big low comes up from Texas - waiting for its arrival is an Alberta cold front mix em together and we get 40cm of snow. Thats better than rain though. Will be filling all the feeders today


Trust me..... If we could get ANY of that moisture to fall here before it heads your way we would!! Besides, don't you all just hunker down in your log cabin style mansions and sip brandy next to a huge fireplace when this happens? C'mon now Royd, cowboy up!!


----------



## Royd Wood (Feb 7, 2013)

Remuda1 said:
			
		

> Royd Wood said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rem I never complained I just thanked Texas
Symphony - for a newlywed your on here alot - go get your camara down to your barn
Southern - I expect snow and lots of it
goodol Read my post slower - I never said it snowed in Texas and I never cry - too pleased with myself for that
Straw - talking sense and you should take his advice and try metric sometimes
  - thats the beauty of being a Brit we invented feet and inches (well a Roman living in Wales did) but we know when to modernise and move with the times in fact us Brits are so modern today we use the centimeter, inch, litre, gallon, hectare, acre, foot, yard and stone. Suprising we can make anything today - hang on we dont, China does it for us 
At least own up that freezing = 0 c makes more sense than 32f .
what on earth is a bushel, cord, half cord, face cord and a US Gallon - mind you I do love the Gallon when I fill my truck up over the border


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 7, 2013)

> Suprising we can make anything today - hang on we dont, China does it for us


So true!!1 

The truth is... I am way to old now to change to metric... they tried that for a week when I was a kid... didn't go over then either. Hasn't all these years!


----------



## Baymule (Feb 7, 2013)

You are quite welcome! from Texas! It is funny to think that our heat sweeping across the U.S. northward to Canada would cause snow. Here we blame Canada for our cold weather!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 7, 2013)

See you guys? Metric really is the best. All done in tens which makes SSSSOOOOO much sense. Not this dumb system we use here where it's all these crazy systems. Ridiculous!

Yes 0c makes more sense than 32f but C is based on water which doesn't make sense. I think F is a better sytem but I still like the metric system way better.


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 7, 2013)

Be careful on roads tomorrow Royd...I see my son is in a warning for freezing rain and then snow...totally hate that he has a one hour communte both ways to work on the 401!!!!


----------



## Royd Wood (Feb 7, 2013)

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> Be careful on roads tomorrow Royd...I see my son is in a warning for freezing rain and then snow...totally hate that he has a one hour communte both ways to work on the 401!!!!


The dreaded 401 - thats a bad road


----------



## Symphony (Feb 8, 2013)

I'm an old newlywed.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 8, 2013)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> See you guys? Metric really is the best. All done in tens which makes SSSSOOOOO much sense. Not this dumb system we use here where it's all these crazy systems. Ridiculous!
> 
> Yes 0c makes more sense than 32f but C is based on water which doesn't make sense. I think F is a better sytem but I still like the metric system way better.


Gotta say, I think the metric system would be nice too 

Funny story about how gullible kids (well anyone really) can be.  About 7 years, on April first, some radio jockeys announced as current news that the governor of Indiana had issued a decree that our state would be adopting the metric system.  I had students in my room who were SO upset---"My car doesn't even have kilometers on it" and other similar complaints.  I almost told them it was April Fool's Day but it was too fun to ruin.


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 8, 2013)

you young people...


----------



## Royd Wood (Feb 8, 2013)

Back to Thankyou Texas

Its a full on blizzard with 3 foot drifts (36 inch, 1 yard, 90cm) in other words its horrid but think of all the melt so a big Thanks to Texas and the pigs are playing in it


----------



## GLENMAR (Feb 8, 2013)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> Royd.. we Americans are a resistant group...NO METRIC HERE!   so, in "real" measurement terms.... that is only like 16"...... so saying 40cm I think is trying to make it sound like a lot to us south of you!
> 
> For crying out loud... you live in Canada what do you expect!


----------



## Royd Wood (Feb 8, 2013)

GLENMAR said:
			
		

> Southern by choice said:
> 
> 
> 
> > For crying out loud... you live in Canada what do you expect!


Yes I live in the easy part of Canada and I expect a harsh winter - Today is harsh for the first time in 5 years thanks to Texas and I'm thrilled at moving 3 feet of snow, I'm thrilled at trying to feed pigs outside in 36 inches of snow, I'm thrilled at the fact we had not one single customer in the store due to 90cm of snow, I'm also thrilled to inform you my dearest buddy Southern ITS STILL SNOWING LIKE A SNOWSTORM -  TheTexas low has gone past but for good measure we are now getting lake snow So yes I moved to Canada expecting harsh winters and never complained in my first post 
Looks like the weatherman got it wrong with his 40 cm prediction for here and the Eastern US is having a dose of it so that little raincloud in Texas grew into a beast


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 8, 2013)

Royd Wood said:
			
		

> GLENMAR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Actually I am a bit envious... there is something very cool about a huge snowstorm! I remember the big one that hit in the 70's well actually we had 2 in the 70's and a big one in the 80's when I lived up North! It was so much fun! My kids would love 2 ft of snow, maybe not 3-3 1/2 though.   I think if that happened here in NC I would be having #10.... so it's good I'm Southern now! 
Maybe you can snap some pics for me! I hate the cold but I do love the snow especially when you have awesome family around you and you can get all excited and go out at midnight and play all night long then come in for cocoa, warm cookies, sit by the fire and just chill! Nothing like it! Something special about being snowed-in for a few days.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 8, 2013)

Having animals has made my hate snow. Snow means cold and cold means alot of extra works and cold temps and it's hard on the animals. Glad I live where it doesn't snow.


----------



## Alice Acres (Feb 8, 2013)

Lucky you for actually getting snow. We are getting a storm Saturday night thru Monday...and the 1st day is going to be freezing rain  Then snow, then blizzard. GEEZ!


----------



## Royd Wood (Feb 8, 2013)

Alice Acres said:
			
		

> Lucky you for actually getting snow. We are getting a storm Saturday night thru Monday...and the 1st day is going to be freezing rain  Then snow, then blizzard. GEEZ!


Erm funnily enough that is the order it hit us - just one moment while I take a look outside

       



Yep still snowing with a wicked wind and minus 10 
Alice - take care and it will soon be Spring


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 8, 2013)

Royd, is that -10 F or -10 C?


----------



## Royd Wood (Feb 8, 2013)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Royd, is that -10 F or -10 C?


 F of course - its Canada 

Today was one of those days where a 5.30 shaddow arrived at 2.15


----------



## Royd Wood (Feb 8, 2013)

So the storm came and went - no sales at the store and nobody could have drove in those conditiond well not for bacon and eggs.
All the animals are fine and why not - They deal with it way better than us humans - so got the camara out - check out the cheeky Chantecler chicken with the LB piglets lol
As it makes its way accross to New York then I feel very sad as those guys are still cleaning up from Sandy
Heres some pics

Trusty David Brown tractor






Galloways feeding in the distance





Driveway 





Our purebred Tamworth Sows





Born on Christmas eve - our Hamps have grown





Little Large Black piglets born Thursday have an intruder


----------



## goodolboy (Feb 9, 2013)

Royd, up already? How much did you end up with? Still snowin'?


----------



## Bridgemoof (Feb 9, 2013)

I love the piggies!  Especially the Tamworth sows. 

Be careful out there Royd.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Feb 9, 2013)

HA.. I love the shot of the rooster.  Definitely a cheeky little monkey and horning in on their heat lamp.  Too cute.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 9, 2013)

That's alot of snow. And the chicken with the little pigs is too funny.


----------



## Remuda1 (Feb 9, 2013)

Wow, the contrast between the outdoor pics and the indoor pics is dramatic.  It's obvious that you take great care of your animals, Royd.  Do take care, and I hope you don't get much more snow.


----------



## Royd Wood (Feb 9, 2013)

goodolboy said:
			
		

> Royd, up already? How much did you end up with? Still snowin'?


up already  just on the way back in after sheep/hog watch - We've had some lake snow but the sun is shining now Its a beautiful day and we have customers


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 9, 2013)

Love the pics Royd...Thanks!

Ok..so I really don't like pigs...but that is a cute pic with the chicken in with the piggies!

Snow is soooo pretty!  Glad for you getting customers in today!


----------



## Royd Wood (Feb 9, 2013)

Some more pics

Morning exercise











Snow shovels






Muscovy layer


----------



## animalfarm (Feb 9, 2013)

Royd,

Looks like I got more snow then you did. It was a real pain doing the chores this morning.  I knew I wouldn't be able to find the pig feeders, but I at least expected to find the pigs!  The drifts were bad. Up against every door on the place it seems. I had to shovel my way out to milk the cows, shovel my way to the water troughs and dig them out. I  fired up the tractor to plough through the drifts out to the chickens and pigs. The piglet hut was completey drifted over and they couldn't break out for breakfast. The door tarp was firmly anchored under 4 ft. drifts. They got breakfast in bed; I crawled in through the back hatch where I shovel in the bedding.  Good thing I had a round bale set down in front of it and it stopped the drifts from blocking the back too badly.  Dug the piglets out later but there was too much snow for them to get around much.

I was missing a Beltie steer this morning, I guess he was sleeping in,  because I darned near run over him when I was feeding the cows. He was completely drifted over and must have been feeling snug as a bug. The cows all had access to shelter, but many of them didn't use it.


----------



## Royd Wood (Feb 9, 2013)

animalfarm said:
			
		

> Royd,
> 
> Looks like I got more snow then you did. *We were lucky as the wind blew it from the open spaces to right up against any door we needed to open  *
> 
> I was missing a Beltie steer this morning, I guess he was sleeping in,  because I darned near run over him when I was feeding the cows. He was completely drifted over and must have been feeling snug as a bug. The cows all had access to shelter, but many of them didn't use it. * Thats too funny    *


Only thinking about you this morning and how you were coping - glad you didn't run him over lol


----------



## Dino (Feb 9, 2013)

Love the pig pics!  We got about a foot here.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 9, 2013)

Royd - I had not idea you had horses! None. lol

Pig pictures are so neat, as always.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Feb 9, 2013)

*Wow great pics everyone! I never thought that pigs would be out in the snow, lol. Shows how much I know! LoL! I can't wait to get piggies!!! Wanna ship some of those super cute LB babies to me?   It's warmer down here, I promise they'll like it!*


----------

